# Advice



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi everyone,

New to this part of RFUK....

I am just about finished my static Bantam run and I am unsure as to what to lay as a substrate. The run area has been slabbed so will need something that they can scatch in, any ideas? I have put a scatching box filled with sand in the run which is covered to protect it from the rain. Thanks :2thumb:

Jingle Bells


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

If it's a static run, my advice would be to cover it completely and just use straw. It can be forked up and thrown away when fouled and is cheap to reuse. One of my runs which is 18ft x 10ft takes less than one bale to replenish at less than £3.50 a pop.
Beware of woodchip and bark because really they don't work - I've tried them both on uncovered runs.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

bark is an expensive mistake.

i have mine covered on the top with some perspex and use straw for them to scratch in too, the lid keeps the worst of the rain off.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> bark is an expensive mistake.
> 
> i have mine covered on the top with some perspex and use straw for them to scratch in too, the lid keeps the worst of the rain off.


Bark is horrid stuff. Even the much rated woodchip just rots away and holds wet poo in uncovered runs.
I too use perspex one one of them but on the others I use sheets of ply felted and even tarps on one. It doesn't have to be expensive and is much healthier for the birds than wet ground.


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the replies.

Just a quickie....does straw not go moouldy when wet? It's like Monsoon weather here...most of the time! 

Jingle Bells..


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Krista said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> ...


Yeah it does, that's why it will only work for a covered run. Uncovered runs in my opinion should be moved weekly.


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for that...think I will go for the straw and clear out on a regular basis.

:2thumb:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Krista said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for that...think I will go for the straw and clear out on a regular basis.
> 
> :2thumb:


It will need cleaning *every* time it rains or it will cause health issues for the birds. Water and chicken sh*t is a very bad combo in a small space.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

yep, it`ll be coxy central and unhealthy in no time.

a lid is definatly the way to go, there`ll be plently of freshair and ventilation from the sides, much healthier for the birds.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> yep, it`ll be coxy central and unhealthy in no time.
> 
> a lid is definatly the way to go, there`ll be plently of freshair and ventilation from the sides, much healthier for the birds.


And plenty of light too. My only uncovered birds are the free range ones and they get more parasites than the penned birds even though they range a large area - I can't clean grass like I can a good dry run.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

they dont get pooped on by wild birds either


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the feedback. The pen area that the two bantams are going into is a large size..never kept any outdoor creatures in something I wouldn't be happy in. So I have been looking at how to make/attach a clear plastic roof. The run is a rather awkward shape so I think it will end up looking a bit odd hahaha match the rest of my household! :2thumb:

Cheers for the info

Jingle Bells


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

cheapo twinwall for conservatory roofs works well.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

The roof of my run is cheap corrugated plastic from Screwfix, attached to a wooden frame with screws. It's perfectly dry in the run so I throw a bit of chopped straw on the floor which is laid with old reclaimed paving slabs, they scratch around on the paving which keeps their claws nice and short so they never need clipping.

I did try woodchip one time, but I kept finding bits of plastic, wire, and glass in it so I eventually raked it all out and put it on the garden borders, I'd never use it again. I sometimes use Hemcore too, it's fine as long as it's kept dry and it rots down faster than straw on the compost heap.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Graham said:


> The roof of my run is cheap corrugated plastic from Screwfix, attached to a wooden frame with screws. It's perfectly dry in the run so I throw a bit of chopped straw on the floor which is laid with old reclaimed paving slabs, they scratch around on the paving which keeps their claws nice and short so they never need clipping.
> 
> I did try woodchip one time, but I kept finding bits of plastic, wire, and glass in it so I eventually raked it all out and put it on the garden borders, I'd never use it again. I sometimes use Hemcore too, it's fine as long as it's kept dry and it rots down faster than straw on the compost heap.


I had a hen with an impacted crop from a piece of plastic and had hens with sore feet from thistles and even a piece of barbed wire (I assume the local tree surgeon was chipping fence posts).


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised, the problem is that bark chip is sold for garden mulch for which purpose these odd bits and pieces don't really matter, but it's not good enough to use in chicken runs.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Graham said:


> I wouldn't be surprised, the problem is that bark chip is sold for garden mulch for which purpose these odd bits and pieces don't really matter, but it's not good enough to use in chicken runs.


To be fair I got it from the tree surgeon. Bark is even worse.


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

UPDATE...

We worked really hard this weekend (only two days that were dry, and for me great way to watch Wimbledon!) and the first roof is on. Considering we are not great at DIY it looks not to bad and managed not to pay over the odds :2thumb: 
Second part will go on the next dry weekend we have!!!!! 

Jingle Bells...


----------

